# Flash of Genius DVD review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51yeITVGpAL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img]*Flash of Genius DVD review*

Viewed the movie on Friday night with the family, This movie is based on true events and is interesting for the most part.
The story is of a man (Bob Kearns), a Detroit physics professor who invented the intermittent windshield wiper or what he called "The blinking eye". Who finds out that not every one is trustworthy to show his new invention to.
He puts everything on the line including his marriage to his wife and all his life savings after Ford offers to install his wiper control in their vehicles.

This movie is nothing to really boast about for video or audio so I wont bother but it is a nice story and good for the entire family.


----------

